# Extremely Urgent in Los Angeles



## pla725 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pet/580893812.html


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 20, 2008)

Poor babies!! I definitely recognize the bun in the second picture munching the collard greens. What happened to the buns with the sick noses?


----------



## missyscove (Feb 20, 2008)

This is the shelter I volunteer at. 
The bun with the nose came in that way. It was cut somehow (another bunny perhaps) and then got infected. Don't worry, she (I think, I can't remember) is on medication for it. 
Another volunteer posts these things on craigslist frequently. We simply get more bunnies than we can handle, and not many people come in looking for a bun.


----------



## pla725 (Feb 23, 2008)

bumping this


----------



## Djakarta (Feb 25, 2008)

The Humane Society, where I volunteer, was able to take 5 bunnies as transfers from East Valley.

Tyler







Serena and Sophie






Cassie and Callie








Cassie appears to have an incompletely healed injury to her right eyelid, so she will be going in to see a vet tomorrow. She also has some wounds along her back. 

Cassie and Callie were housed together at East Valley, but looking at the wounds on Cassie, we are wondering if they really are a bonded pair. 

Are you familiar with these bunnies? Are they really a bonded pair? Or were they simply put together as a result of the crowded conditions?


----------

